# Southall Market - Middlesex Closes down



## PeterNatt (7 August 2007)

Just to let you know that after holding a weekly horse market for the past 308 years Southall Horse Market has announced that it has finished.  It closed today after announcing it at the sale. T he small animal sale on a Tuesday has also ended.


----------



## JM07 (7 August 2007)

THAT'S THE BEST THING I'VE HEARD FOR AGES!!!!!!!!!!

















ets.........i wonder where the rubbish will go now???
Reading, perhaps.................


----------



## huggz (7 August 2007)

Fantastic news  
	
	
		
		
	


	




But, I do wonder what will happen to the fields of ponies which were bundled into trucks once a week.
Reading in my experience is a much better run location.


----------



## miss_bird (7 August 2007)

That sale was depressing, and horrible. echoing above you do wonder about all those, shaggy ponies that would arrive every week crammed in the back of a cattle lorry. hopefully they will stop breeding so many if it is further to travel to sel them


----------



## Dovorian (7 August 2007)

I was told that Ashford may take a lot of these unfortunate ponies....


----------



## Angua2 (7 August 2007)

a lot may well end up at cambridge


----------

